

Why Atom Can't Replace Vim - pmoriarty
https://medium.com/@mkozlows/why-atom-cant-replace-vim-433852f4b4d1

======
dang
[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=atom+vim#!/story/forever/0/atom%20...](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=atom+vim#!/story/forever/0/atom%20vim)

------
norcimo5
Why are there 50 zillion reposts!?!?!?

------
naeemnur
atom cant even replace sublime

